# UCLA Scholarship Portal problems?



## aemmerson1

Hi, 

Is anyone else having problems with the scholarship application submit link? When I input all my information, the submit link at the bottom won't let me hit it. See link below:





__





						Microsoft Forms
					






					forms.office.com
				




If anyone has any explanation, I would greatly appreciate it!
Thanks, 
Andrew


----------

